# i need some advice



## Goth-Gurl (Nov 15, 2009)

Hey...
My baby fat-tailed gerbils are 2 weeks old today.
My mom told me that it is okay to try to handle them now.. that she read it somewhere on the internet.
She told me that a couple of days ago she held one. Today I held one because she said it would be okay.. but now im worried because the mother fat-tailed gerbils has picked up and moved the babies several times tonight, moving them to different places in the tank.. like she is confused. I was really worried because the baby is constantly squeaking as its being moved a lot.

I'm sooo worried now


----------



## zoeeoo (Aug 17, 2009)

ive never had a gerbil but i say leave them bee for a day and she may settle again. sorry im not much help.


----------



## Goth-Gurl (Nov 15, 2009)

that's okay. I did the same as you said anyway. I can't see them now and she's not moving them so I think that they are tucked away in a nest now  thanks for the help :001_cool:


----------

